# سؤال عن تصميم السيارات ؟



## tarekpodcast (22 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم جميعا

انا عندى سؤال عن تصميم السيارات . 
اولا انا فى تانية ميكانيكا و ان شاء الله اتخصص السنة الجاية .

و بتعلم حاليا Inventor و Autodesk Alias Automotive 

دلوقتى انا مثلا عايز اصمم جسم عربية . و فى شكل فى دماغى . 

هل بصممه الاول بعد كده بيتم تعديله على حسب اللى هيتحط فى العربية من موتور و رادياتر ,,,,, الخ 
؟

ولا فى مقاسات Standard لأجسام العربيات ؟؟؟ 

بمعنى هل مجال الابداع محدود ولا فى قيود ؟؟ 

و هل ببص على امكانيات العربية اللى بصممها قبل ما افكر فى الشكل ؟ ولا الشكل الاول ؟ 

انا عارف طبعا ان فى اساسيات فى الشكل بتفرق فى السرعة و الضغط على الجسم و معادل الاحتكاك . 

بس هل المجال مقتوح قدامى اصمم اللى انا عايزه ؟ 


 اخر سؤال بقى . هل تصميم جسم السيارة شغل انتاج ولا سيارات ؟؟؟ 


حاجة اخيرة : ابوس ايديكوا بلاش احباط . يعنى بلاش "يا عم محدش من عندنا بيتخرج يصمم , مش هتلاقى شغل , انت بتحلم , يا سيدى اتخرج بس و رربنا يسهل ......الخ ) 

وشكرا مقدما . 

ويا سلام لو حد يقولى على مصادر ابدأ اتعلم منها اساسيات تصميم السيارات  

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا 
* ​


----------



## zamalkawi (22 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
أولا المكان الأنسب لسؤالك ليس قسم هندسة الإنتاج، وإنما قسم ميكانيكا عام أو قسم سيارات

أما بالنسبة لسؤالك، فماذا تقصد بالتصميم؟ هل تقصد التصميم الميكانيكي للمكونات؟ أم تقصد تصميم الشكل الخارجي؟

لو التصميم الميكانيكي للمكونات فهو بالتأكيد تخصص سيارات أو تصميم ميكانيكي

أما الشكل الخارجي، فعلى حد علمي، يحتاج إلى اشتراك بين مهندسي السيارات ومبدعي التصميم، والذين ليسوا بالضرورة مهندسين
فحسب تصوري الشكل الخارجي فيه ناحية جمالية، وناحية تصنيعية، وناحية هندسية
الناحية الجمالية هي إبداع فني يقوم به إما المصممين الصناعيين، أو المصممين المبدعين بوجه عام
والناحية التصنيعية تعني قابلية الشكل للتصنيع بصورة اقتصادية
أما الناحية الهندسية فهي شقان
الأول ارتباط الشكل الخارجي بال conception الخاص بالسيارة، بمعنى أين سيوضع المحرك، وما هي أبعاده، وما هي مساحة الكابينة، وكم عدد الركاب إلى آخرع
والثاني هي نواحي الأداء مثل الاتزان والاحتكاك وغيرها

الخلاصة، قسم هندسة الإنتاج ليس له في هذه العملية إل دور بسيك وهو قابلية التصنيع، ولكنه ليس مؤهلا للقيام بالتصميم، اللهم إلا إن كان من قام بالتصميم مبدعا، فالإبداع الفني لا يرتبط عادة بالدراسة


----------



## tarekpodcast (22 يوليو 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أولا المكان الأنسب لسؤالك ليس قسم هندسة الإنتاج، وإنما قسم ميكانيكا عام أو قسم سيارات
> 
> أما بالنسبة لسؤالك، فماذا تقصد بالتصميم؟ هل تقصد التصميم الميكانيكي للمكونات؟ أم تقصد تصميم الشكل الخارجي؟
> ...



*اولا الف الف شكر ليك يا باشا على ردك
ثانيا ما شاء الله ردك بيدل على فهم , مش مجرد كلام و خلاص .

بص انا هفمك كل حاجة و استفيد منك ان شاء الله .
انا فى تانية ميكانيكا عين شمس , و التخصص السنة الجاية .
بس انا الحمد لله شاطر جدا جدا فى مجالات التصميم و الجرافيكس و الفوتوشوب .

و مش حابب انى اضيع الموهبة دى , فبدور على علاقة مشتركة بين التصميم و الميكانيكا .

و عجبنى جدا برامج Autodesk و خصوصا تصميم المنتجات و السيارات لأن فيها جانب جمالى و ابداعى .

و عايز ابدأ حاليا على تصميم الشكل الخارجى للسيارات , طبعا مع مراعات الشكل العلمى و الـ materials , مش مجرد شكل جمالى بس .

بس مش عارف ابدأ منين , و ايه اكتر قسم ممكن يفدنى .

ولا الموضوع اكبر من كده ؟

فاهم قصدى ؟*


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يوليو 2011)

هل أفهم من كلامك أنك عندما قلت 


tarekpodcast قال:


> هل تصميم جسم السيارة شغل انتاج ولا سيارات ؟؟؟


لم تكن تقصد تخصص هندسة الإنتاج، وإنما كنت تقصد الاسم الدارج لهندسة التصميم الميكانيكي والإنتاج؟ فأحيانا يختصر البعض اسم هذا القسم ويقولون "قسم إنتاج"
فهل هذا ما كنت تقصده؟
على كل حال، حتى لو تقصد هندسة التصميم الميكانيكي والإنتاج، فأظن أن قسم السيارات أقرب
أنا لا أعرف ماذا يدرس في قسم السيارات عين شمس، ولكن أظن أنه الأقرب، لأن تصميم الشكل الخارجي يرتبط على حد علمي بال conceptual design للسيارة، والله أعلم


----------



## tarekpodcast (23 يوليو 2011)

بجد الف الف شكر :68:

انا فعلا كنت اقصد قسم هندسة الانتاج :79:


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يوليو 2011)

tarekpodcast قال:


> بجد الف الف شكر :68:
> 
> انا فعلا كنت اقصد قسم هندسة الانتاج :79:



هندسة الإنتاج؟ أم هندسة التصميم الميكانيكي والإنتاج؟
اسمه في جامعة القاهرة تصميم ميكانيكي وإنتاج، ولا أعرف ماذا لديكم في عين شمس
فحيث أنني لا أعرف، وحيث أنه يوجد فرق بين تخصص التصميم الميكانيكي وبين تخصص هندسة الإنتاج، لذا وجب التوضيح!


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يوليو 2011)

طالعت المواد الدراسية في عين شمس، فوجد أولا أن القسم اسمه هندسة إنتاج
وثانيا أن القسم فعلا يستحق هذا الاسم، فالمواد التي لها علاقة بالتصميم أقل من سدس المواد في العامين الثالث والرابع، والباقي موزع ما بين مواد لها علاقة بهندسة الإنتاج، والمواد الاختيارية والمشروع
لذا أظن أن قسم هندسة الإنتاج بعيد عن المجال، وربما يكون قسم سيارات أقرب


----------

